# Who has taken prozac?



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

I took it for about 2 weeks and my dp has went through the roof. I stopped taking it cold turkey because I had capsules and I couldn't break it in half like I can tablets. I was on 20mg. Now that I have been off of it for 2 weeks I am still having really bad dp. I was also on xanax .5 and took it maybe 2 times a week max and also stopped taking it 2 weeks ago. Could it be the prozac making me feel this dp'd or the xanax? I have been on and off xanax for almost 4 years and never have I felt this bad on or off it. Just curious if anyone else has had issues with prozac making them really out of it when on or withdrawing from it. I feel like I am one step away from the loony bin right now.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> I took it for about 2 weeks and my dp has went through the roof. I stopped taking it cold turkey because I had capsules and I couldn't break it in half like I can tablets. I was on 20mg. Now that I have been off of it for 2 weeks I am still having really bad dp. I was also on xanax .5 and took it maybe 2 times a week max and also stopped taking it 2 weeks ago. Could it be the prozac making me feel this dp'd or the xanax? I have been on and off xanax for almost 4 years and never have I felt this bad on or off it. Just curious if anyone else has had issues with prozac making them really out of it when on or withdrawing from it. I feel like I am one step away from the loony bin right now.


My psychiatrist said I should try it for my panic attacks and depression. He thinks the DP is due to those issues. He prescribed me 10 mg. I haven't taken it yet. In fact, when I went to the pharmacy, they lost my prescription and there have been other obstacles in getting it. I am looking at the obstacles as reasons to not go on the medication route. Once in a while, I think about it. I am sorry for you, but glad you wrote this post. I don't want to take anything that makes the DP worse. I get anxious and depressed because of the DP. I hope everything gets better for you!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I blame Prozac in part for my dp/dr. I had been taking it for a long time and then one day I woke up, and dp/dr was there. I never felt helped by it either. Ofcourse there might have been other factors playing in or being the sole reason for my dp/dr (I was on an antidepressant after all).

Also, It could have been Lexapro and not Prozac since I am unsure of when I stopped Prozac and started Lexapro, but I am 90% sure it was Prozac at that time.

Lexapro never helped either.

Peace.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Prozac is evil in my book because of the way it has affected me in just 2 weeks and I will be glad when it all gets out of my system. 2deep I am not going to say that prozac will have the same affect on you but if you find it difficult to even get I would take it as a sign to stay away lol I am on;y taking meds because my anxiety has been pretty bad lately and in the process of trying to correct the anxiety my dp is going nuts. I know anxiety can cause intense dp but my dp is intense all the time right now. Even when I am not anxious.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Prozac is mostly made of fluoride. And fluoride calcifies the Pineal Gland. The Pineal Gland is pretty much the center of the brain. And Descartes called it "The Seat of the Soul." The Pineal Gland is in charge of making Melatonin and also DMT. Melatonin regulates sleep patterns. And DMT, or Dimethyltryptamine, is active in Dreams, and at Near Death Experiences as well as actual death.

There is Prozac found in our Tap Water. And there is also Fluoride found in our Tap Water. Chlorine also is in our Tap Water, as are so many other unnaturally added chemicals.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineal_gland


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

BTW I took Prozac when I was a young teen. It didn't do anything positive as far as I could tell. And it gave me weird electric feeling zaps from my feet to my head. One of the worse feelings, for sure.


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Prozac is mostly made of fluoride. And fluoride calcifies the Pineal Gland. The Pineal Gland is pretty much the center of the brain. And Descartes called it "The Seat of the Soul." The Pineal Gland is in charge of making Melatonin and also DMT. Melatonin regulates sleep patterns. And DMT, or Dimethyltryptamine, is active in Dreams, and at Near Death Experiences as well as actual death.
> 
> There is Prozac found in our Tap Water. And there is also Fluoride found in our Tap Water. Chlorine also is in our Tap Water, as are so many other unnaturally added chemicals.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineal_gland


This is interesting what you say about the pineal gland. The pineal gland also corresponds to the 7th chakra.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> This is interesting what you say about the pineal gland. The pineal gland also corresponds to the 7th chakra.


Yes,

Though I thought it was the 6th chakra, a good way to stimulate your Pineal Gland is to meditate on a mandala.

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=mandala&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yes,
> 
> Though I thought it was the 6th chakra, a good way to stimulate your Pineal Gland is to meditate on a mandala.
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=mandala&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


The 6th chakra corresponds to the pituitary! That sounds like a cool meditation. I like doing kundalini yoga as well.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

2deepathinker said:


> The 6th chakra corresponds to the pituitary! That sounds like a cool meditation. I like doing kundalini yoga as well.


Oh okay, that does make more sense.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

I took it for a month and hated it....SSRIs suck IMO unless you are deeply depressed or severely OCD- and even then you might find they don't work for you or you cant stand the side effects. I just dont think serotonin is the neurotransmitter to be messed with for most people who have anxiety/DPD...which is why Benzos like Klonopin and some other meds that effect GABA seem have the highest success rate for a lot of people here.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

aloof said:


> I took it for a month and hated it....SSRIs suck IMO unless you are deeply depressed or severely OCD- and even then you might find they don't work for you or you cant stand the side effects. I just dont think serotonin is the neurotransmitter to be messed with for most people who have anxiety/DPD...which is why Benzos like Klonopin and some other meds that effect GABA seem have the highest success rate for a lot of people here.


I'm starting to realize that serotonin isn't my issue. I've been on numerous antidepressants that help serotonin and so far it's made me worse and not better. I just wish my brain would fix itself so I can move on and forget this nightmare. 4 years is too long to just exist and not feel like I'm living.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

dreamingoflife said:


> I'm starting to realize that serotonin isn't my issue. I've been on numerous antidepressants that help serotonin and so far it's made me worse and not better. I just wish my brain would fix itself so I can move on and forget this nightmare. 4 years is too long to just exist and not feel like I'm living.


sorry to hear your going thru this crystal. the withdrawls are most likely from the xanax. Prozac is known as an easier SSRI to get off of. are you completely off the xanax now? if you see me online send me a msg i'd like to chat with ya!

jordan


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

dreamingoflife said:


> I'm starting to realize that serotonin isn't my issue. I've been on numerous antidepressants that help serotonin and so far it's made me worse and not better. I just wish my brain would fix itself so I can move on and forget this nightmare. 4 years is too long to just exist and not feel like I'm living.


Check your thyroid hormones. Also check yourself for lyme disease. If it's only because of stress, try some antipsychotic.


----------



## BobbyG (Mar 3, 2012)

Native said:


> Prozac is mostly made of fluoride. And fluoride calcifies the Pineal Gland. The Pineal Gland is pretty much the center of the brain. And Descartes called it "The Seat of the Soul." The Pineal Gland is in charge of making Melatonin and also DMT. Melatonin regulates sleep patterns. And DMT, or Dimethyltryptamine, is active in Dreams, and at Near Death Experiences as well as actual death.
> 
> There is Prozac found in our Tap Water. And there is also Fluoride found in our Tap Water. Chlorine also is in our Tap Water, as are so many other unnaturally added chemicals.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineal_gland


Yeah i have read about this too.


----------



## SundaySeance (Mar 6, 2012)

Really weird seeing OTHER people also say Prozac may have made their DP/DR worse.

I was over DP/DR for the most part as of the beginning of this year, and I was on Prozac for anxiety attacks (?) and within a few days I had TERRIBLE DP/DR. Like the worst. And I still have it to this day, it comes in waves, sometimes awful, sometimes meh. But I think Prozac kicked it back in.

I'd advise against using it, and instead take Celexa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

I was put on Prozac when I was 14, it was my first medication for my issues and after 2 weeks I gave up on it because it did nothing at all. I figure now that I should have kept taking it just incase the effects hadn't of kicked in by 2 weeks. I might give it another go if I get prescribed it ever. Right now I'm on sweet nothing and feeling all my issues in their raw state! It's totally glorious!


----------



## real50tyson (Feb 20, 2012)

Native said:


> Prozac is mostly made of fluoride. And fluoride calcifies the Pineal Gland. The Pineal Gland is pretty much the center of the brain. And Descartes called it "The Seat of the Soul." The Pineal Gland is in charge of making Melatonin and also DMT. Melatonin regulates sleep patterns. And DMT, or Dimethyltryptamine, is active in Dreams, and at Near Death Experiences as well as actual death.
> 
> There is Prozac found in our Tap Water. And there is also Fluoride found in our Tap Water. Chlorine also is in our Tap Water, as are so many other unnaturally added chemicals.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pineal_gland


I got a couple of questions native. Why do you think they put flouride in water? Do you think it has something to do with the pineal gland? By calcify the pineal gland does that mean to activate or deactivate? And you said the pineal gland is active during death and the pineal gland is the seat of our soul...so does that mean that the pineal gland is still alive once we die and the next question is off topic, but you have said that you were an athiest until you got depersonalization. So do you believe there is an afterlife (does heaven exist)? I'm not trying to offend your knowledge or anything, i just see you as a rather well-educated person. ( hoping to hear from you native) oh and here's a video i found on flouride in water http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WUq2oztVPUQ


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been on it for about 6 years, honestly it's done nothing really but help My Depression, anxiety on the other hand is controlled by a benzo though, so maybe i'm not a good example.


----------

